# grüne Pixel bei DVI-Übertragung



## ConCAD (13. September 2010)

*grüne Pixel bei DVI-Übertragung*

Hallo, 
seit kurzem habe ich bei meinem Monitor grüne und rosa Pixel (je na Hintergrundfarbe; schwarz>grün / weiß>rosa). Allerdings bekomme ich diese "Grafikfehler" nur, wenn der Monitor per DVI angeschlossen ist. Verbinde ich meine 8800GTX und den ASUS VW222 mit DVI-VGA-Adapter und entsprechendem VGA-Kabel, hab ich ein klares Bild. 
Somit müsste doch die Grafikkarte noch intakt sein und der Monitor auch, woraus ich schlussfolgern würde, dass das DVI-Kabel ne Macke hat. 
Oder habt ihr noch andere Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2010)

*AW: grüne Pixel bei DVI-Übertragung*

Graka und Monitor könnten genau so einen Weg haben am Digital Aus/Eingang.
Ein kaputtes DVI-Kabel wäre aber das am einfachsten zu lösende Problem, also würde ich einfach mal ein anders leihen/kaufen.


----------



## ConCAD (13. September 2010)

*AW: grüne Pixel bei DVI-Übertragung*

GraKa glaub ich ausschließen zu können, hab das VGA-Kabel per Adapter an beiden DVI-Buchsen der GTX ohne Probleme betrieben. >> Grafikausgabe sollte passen. 
Nur wenn der Monitor per DVI-Kabel angeschlossen ist (egal welche Buchse) treten die Fehler auf.
Werde mir morgen mal ein neues Kabel holen, hoffentlich ist damit der Fehler behoben.


----------



## midnight (14. September 2010)

*AW: grüne Pixel bei DVI-Übertragung*

Sitzen die Stecker alle fest? Ich hätte das auch mal, da war der Stecker einfach ein Stück aus der Buchse gerutscht. Im Zweifelsfall ists wohl das Kabel, mit einem neuen Kabel sollte Ruhe sein.


----------



## ConCAD (14. September 2010)

*AW: grüne Pixel bei DVI-Übertragung*

Ja hoff ich auch, dass es nur am Kabel liegt. Hab mir heute mal ein Reserve-DVI-Kabel geholt. Als ich aber grad den PC eingeschaltet hatte, waren die Fehler wieder weg (>> Wackelkontakt??) Hoffe das bleibt so!

Edit: 
Da der Fehler immer wieder aufgetreten ist und das andere Kabel auch zu keiner Besserung führte, hab ich den Monitor heute zur Reparatur gebracht.


----------

